# IE Browser zeigt leere Seite



## gruebel-gruebel (17. Mai 2008)

Halöle,

meine Frage ist!!
Ich habe eine Artikelliste von da aus lege ich Artikel in den Warenkorb
mit firefox ist dass alles in Ordnung.
Mit dem IE der legt nichts mehr in den Warenkorb und bricht das anzeigen der Artikel ab und zeigt nur noch das Menü.
Es ging aber mal alles richtig.
Kann es sein das bei mir im IE etwas verstellt ist
Gruß
gg


----------



## roundaboutmedia (17. Mai 2008)

Machst du das mit HTML oder mir PHP, ich meine den Warenkorb?
Vielleicht kannst du das ganze bischen näher beschreiben?


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2008)

Hi,

hierfür kann es viele Gründe geben, weshalb der IE eine leere Seite anzeigt.

Hast du den HTML-Code schon vom w3c-Validator auf mögliche Fehler im Markup überprüfen lassen?


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (17. Mai 2008)

ich habe die Seite prüfen lassen

Hier zeigt er 2 Fehler >"<en + >"<http Die Gänsefüßchen sollen fehlen
<HTML xml:lang="en" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">

Das ist das Original und da Fehlt nichts
<HTML xml:lang="en" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">

Das heißt ich soll alles überprüfen was w3c-Validator rot Markiert obwohl es richtig ist.


Der Warenkorb wird mit php geschrieben und es hat auch alles funktioniert 
Seit ca. 10 Tagen nicht mehr.

gg


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2008)

gruebel-gruebel hat gesagt.:


> Mit dem IE der legt nichts mehr in den Warenkorb und bricht das anzeigen der Artikel ab und zeigt nur noch das Menü.


Du willst hier aber nicht, wie in deinem Thread Rechnung stornieren, Daten zurückbuchen darauf hinaus, dass dir neuerdings vom Browser keine PHP-Fehlermeldungen mehr angezeigt werden?



shutdown hat gesagt.:


> [...] Wie sieht der Fehler aus?





gruebel-gruebel hat gesagt.:


> [...] das zurückbuchen klappt nicht.
> 
> Wie der Fehler Aussieht weis ich nicht. Da mein Browser, seit ein paar Tagen, bei einem Fehler nur eine weiße Seite anzeigt.





shutdown hat gesagt.:


> Dann solltest du vielleicht mal anfangen, Fehlerausgaben zu erzeugen.
> 
> ```
> echo $zurueck_buchen;
> ```





gruebel-gruebel hat gesagt.:


> das würde ich ja gerne
> 
> erzeigt mir nur eine leere Seite an ich habe den Browser firefox


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (17. Mai 2008)

Nein das Problem hatte ich behoben und sogar geschrieben das ich es behoben habe und das Thema geschlossen. 

Es geht darum dass, wenn ich mit dem IE Browser meine Seite teste und ich einen Artikel in den Warenkorb lege es nicht geht nur mit dem firefox funktioniert es.
Klinkt dieses Problem so ob ich etwas stornieren will!
Gruß
gg


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2008)

Kann man sich die Seite mal direkt anschauen? Ansonsten fischen wir hier im trüben Wasser.


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (17. Mai 2008)

Die Seite ist noch nicht offiziell. Kann ich die Seite dir Über direkt antworten senden.


----------



## Maik (17. Mai 2008)

Zum Begutachten der Seite muss sie nicht "offiziell" sein, "inoffiziell" reicht da auch, aber zumindest sollte sie online zur Verfügung stehen, um dort den "Warenkorb"-Vorgang im IE testen und währenddessen einen Blick in den Seitenquelltext werfen zu können, ob sich dort z.B. eine Veränderung bemerkbar macht, die sich auf den IE negativ auswirkt.

Die zwei häufigsten Ursachen für eine leere Seite im IE, die mir hier bislang begegnet sind, waren Syntax-Fehler im HTML-Code, wie z.B. eine fehlende schliessende Tag-*>*-Klammer, oder das Schliessen des script-Elements mit 


```
<script type="text/javascript" />
```
anstelle von 


```
<script type="text/javascript"></script>
```


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (18. Mai 2008)

moin Maik,

Ab Suchen sollte alles funktionieren.
Der Warenkorb funktioniert erst wenn 1 Artikel darin liegt.

http://www.stamps24.eu/index.php

gruß
gg

hab was vergessen der IE bricht schon beim blättern ab


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2008)

Du solltest mal den HTML-Code des Menüs mit Stu Nicholls' Originalbeispiel abgleichen (weiss gerade nicht, welches genau da zum Einsatz kommt, aber das wirst du wohl selbst besser wissen), denn mir erscheint die Struktur des Markups  extrem fehlerhaft und bzgl. der "Conditional Comments" sehr lückenhaft, was vermutlich zum Nichtanzeigen des übrigen Seiteninhalts führt.

Und wozu dient überhaupt das zentrale Stylesheet mit der Klassenvariante *.menuw* im Dokumentheader, wenn die Klasse des Menüs *.menu* lautet?


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (18. Mai 2008)

Die Menüs links menu bz. oben in der mitte menuw
 funktionieren in beiden Browsern.

gebe mal folgendes ein.

http://www.stamps24.eu

und dann 

klicke auf >>Europa >> Deutschland >> Berlin
du wirst dann das Menü oben sehen.
das ist menuw  Das Menü links auf der Seite hab ich schon in einer css Datei.
gg

habe das css menuw mit   http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator
überprüft da war kein Fehler drin.


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (18. Mai 2008)

Habe jetzt noch das css geprüft das für das Menü links zuständig ist
außer zwei Warnungen wegen Farbe ist die Datei in Ordnung.


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2008)

Und nochmal, es geht um den HTML-Code des Menüs, und nicht um seinen CSS-Code.

Schau dir zum Vergleich einfach mal den Aufbau dieses Menüs http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/flyoutt.html an.


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2008)

Übrigens wirft mir der w3c-Validator 434 Fehlermeldungen  zu der genannten Seite http://www.stamps24.eu/ aus.


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (18. Mai 2008)

sorry ich bin nicht der Profi, habe bei dem Menü nur die Formatierung geändert. Außer das 
bei mir schon der IE7 zutragen kommt dass, war alles so angezeigt und wir hatten schon mal das mit dem Menü.

Ich weis das 434 Fehler angezeigt werden.
Schau dir mal die Fehler an etweder fehlt ein Anführungszeichen oder ein släsch oder eine spitze Klammer habe gestern einen Teil überprüft in der index Datei ist das alles richtig 
gg


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2008)

Wenn du weißt, dass er 434 Fehler bemängelt, wieso behauptest du dann eingangs, dass es derer nur zwei seien?!

Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall bei meiner Aussage, dass es am fehlerhaften HTML-Code des Menüs liegt, dass der IE <7 die übrige Seite nicht anzeigt, denn das von mir eben empfohlene Vergleichsmenü erzeugt keine einzige dieser immer wiederkehrenden Fehlermeldungen im w3c-Validator



> end tag for "UL" which is not finished
> 
> end tag for element "TD" which is not open
> 
> ...


sondern wird von ihm als valides Dokument ausgezeichnet (siehe http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0), und die Seite auch im IE <7 vollständig angezeigt.

Also klemm dich mal dahinter, und bring die HTML-Struktur des Menüs in Ordnung; die Original-Fassung des verwendeten Menüs als Vergleichsobjekt findest du ja bei Stu Nicholls.


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (18. Mai 2008)

Die zwei Fehler bezogen sich auf
"<HTML xml:lang="en" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">"
dieses Stück Text 

----------------------------------------------
Hier zeigt er 2 Fehler >"<en + >"<http Die Gänsefüßchen sollen fehlen
<HTML xml:lang="en" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">

Das ist das Original und da Fehlt nichts
<HTML xml:lang="en" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
---------------------------------------------


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2008)

Scheinbar verstehst du die Bedeutung der Fehlermeldung(en) bzw. der darunterfolgenden Erläuterungen überhaupt nicht, denn die beiden Meldungen



> there is no attribute "XML:LANG"
> 
> there is no attribute "XMLNS"


besagen, dass diese Attribute xml:lang= und xmlns= von dem von dir verwendeten Dokumenttyp überhaupt nicht unterstützt werden, dort somit nichts zu suchen haben, und nicht, dass da das doppelte Anführungszeichen fehlen würde.

Aber diese beiden Fehler sind nicht die Ursache für das Problem.


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (18. Mai 2008)

Richtig, ich kann kein Englisch.
Für mich ist das alles eh schwer genug.

Ich habe es gelöscht.

Und den Fehler finde ich auch nicht

<!--[if lte IE 6]></TD></TR></TABLE></A> <![endif]-->

bei mir sieht es so aus


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2008)

Welches der CSS-Dropdown-Menüs von Stu Nicholls verwendest du denn überhaupt?


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (18. Mai 2008)

Richtig, ich kann kein Englisch.
Für mich ist das alles eh schwer genug.

Ich habe es gelöscht.

Und den Fehler finde ich auch nicht

<!--[if lte IE 6]></TD></TR></TABLE></A> <![endif]-->

bei mir sieht es so aus


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2008)

gruebel-gruebel hat gesagt.:


> Richtig, ich kann kein Englisch.
> Für mich ist das alles eh schwer genug.
> 
> Ich habe es gelöscht.
> ...



Das hast du schon vor zwanzig Minuten geantwortet, und ist nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage.


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (18. Mai 2008)

ich meine es ist dieses

http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/flyout5.html


----------



## Maik (18. Mai 2008)

So, und nun vergleiche bitte einfach mal dieses Markup:


```
<div class="menu">
<ul>
<li><a href="#nogo">Item 1</a></li>
<li><a href="#nogo">Item 2</a></li>
<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3 »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->
<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
	<ul class="top3">
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3a</a></li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3b »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->

	<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
		<ul class="top2">
			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3bi</a></li>
			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3bii »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->
			<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
				<ul class="top2">
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3bii-1</a></li>

					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3bii-2</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3bii-3</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3bii-4</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3bii-5</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3bii-6</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3bii-7</a></li>

					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3bii-8</a></li>
				</ul>
			<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
			</li>
			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3biii »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->
			<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
				<ul class="top3">
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3biii-1</a></li>

					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3biii-2</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3biii-3</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3biii-4</a></li>
				</ul>
			<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
			</li>
		</ul>

	<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
	</li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3c</a></li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3d</a></li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3e</a></li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3f</a></li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3g »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->

	<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
		<ul class="top7">
			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3gi »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->
			<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
				<ul class="top1">
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3gi-1</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3gi-2</a></li>

					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3gi-3</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3gi-4</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3gi-5</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3gi-6</a></li>
				</ul>
			<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
			</li>

			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3gii</a></li>
			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3giii »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->
			<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
				<ul class="top3">
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3giii-1</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3giii-2</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3giii-3</a></li>

					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3giii-4</a></li>
				</ul>
			<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
			</li>
			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3giv</a></li>
			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3gv</a></li>
		</ul>

	<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
	</li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3h</a></li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 3i</a></li>
	</ul>
<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
	</li>
<li><a href="#nogo">Item 4</a></li>

<li><a href="#nogo">Item 5</a></li>
<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6 »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->
<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
	<ul class="top6">
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6a</a></li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6b »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->
	<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
		<ul class="top2">

			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6bi</a></li>
			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6bii »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->
			<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
				<ul class="top2">
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6bii-1</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6bii-2</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6bii-3</a></li>

					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6bii-4</a></li>
				</ul>
			<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
			</li>
		</ul>
	<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
	</li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6c</a></li>

	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6d</a></li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6e</a></li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6f</a></li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6g »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->
	<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
		<ul class="top7">
			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6gi »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->

			<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
				<ul class="top1">
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6gi-1</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6gi-2</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6gi-3</a></li>
				</ul>
			<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->

			</li>
			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6gii</a></li>
			<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6giii »<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->
			<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]-->
				<ul class="top3">
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6giii-1</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6giii-2</a></li>

					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6giii-3</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6giii-4</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6giii-5</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6giii-6</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6giii-7</a></li>
					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6giii-8</a></li>

					<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6giii-9</a></li>
				</ul>
			<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
			</li>
		</ul>
	<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
	</li>
	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6h</a></li>

	<li><a href="#nogo">Item 6i</a></li>
	</ul>
<!--[if lte IE 6]></td></tr></table></a><![endif]-->
</li>
<li><a href="#nogo">Item 7</a></li>
</ul>
</div>
```
mit deinem:


```
<div class="menu"><ul class="menu">

<li><a href="/index.php">Zurück</a></li>
<li><a href="#">ANGEBOTE</a></li>
<li><a href="/index.php">Tauschlisten</a></li><li><a href="#">S U C H E N<!--[if IE 7]><!--></a><!--<![endif]-->
<!--[if lte IE 6]><table><tr><td><![endif]--><ul><li><table class="such"><tr><td><form action="../index.php" method="GET" ><table>
   <tr>
     <td width="33%">Land:</td>

     <td width="*%"colspan="2">

     <select name="land" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="2"size="4"
       style="background-color:#FFFFCC;"><option style=\"color:#FF0033;\" value="BRD">BRD</option><option style=\"color:#FF0033;\" value="Berlin">Berlin</option><option style=\"color:#FF0033;\" value="DDR">DDR</option></select>
     </td>
     </tr>
     <tr>
         <td width="33%">MiNr:</td>

         <td width="25%">
             <input type="Text" name="minr" size="3" value=""></td>
         <td width="*%" align="center">

            <input type="submit" name="suchen" value="suchen"></td>
     </tr>
  </table> </form></td></tr></table></li></ul><!--[if lte IE 6]></TD></TR></TABLE></A> <![endif]--></li>
                   <li>
        <a>Europa (47418)</a>

                   <ul> 
                   <li>
        <a>Deutschland (31612)</a>
                   <ul> 
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=218&wert=2076">
        Berlin (2076)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=220&wert=5812">

        BRD (5812)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=221&wert=7918">
        DDR (7918)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>

                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>
        <a>Motive (30692)</a>
                   <ul> 
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=253&wert=2348">
        Sport & Spiel (2348)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=254&wert=16">

        Motorsport (16)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=255&wert=52">
        Leichtathletik (52)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=256&wert=10">

        Boxen (10)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=257&wert=8">
        Hockey (8)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=258&wert=34">

        Fussball (34)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=261&wert=38">
        Ballspiele (38)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=262&wert=388">

        Olympische (388)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=263&wert=18">
        Radfahren (18)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=264&wert=18">

        Reiten (18)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=265&wert=12">
        Schießen (12)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=266&wert=22">

        Schwimmen (22)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=267&wert=4">
        Segeln (4)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=268&wert=6">

        Tennis / Tischtennis (6)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=271&wert=548">
        Sonstige Sportarten (548)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>

                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=350&wert=352">
        Kirchen / Klöster (352)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=272&wert=1636">
        Tiere (1636)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=276&wert=2">

        Fledermäuse (2)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=280&wert=38">
        Hunde (38)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=282&wert=14">

        Katzen (14)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=283&wert=52">
        Meerestiere/Pinguine (52)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=284&wert=32">

        Nage.- Pelztiere (32)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=285&wert=68">
        Pferde (68)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=287&wert=20">

        Rotwild (20)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=290&wert=146">
        Schmetterlinge/Insekten (146)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=291&wert=12">

        Urwaldtiere (12)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=292&wert=174">
        Vögel / Federwild (174)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=294&wert=260">

        Sonstige Tiere (260)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=295&wert=1786">
        Verkehr & Trans (1786)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=351&wert=138">

        Luftfahrt (138)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=296&wert=90">
        Autos (90)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=298&wert=118">

        Eisenbahn (118)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=299&wert=70">
        Flugzeuge (70)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=301&wert=20">

        Motor / Fahrräder (20)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=302&wert=16">
        Pferdekutschen (16)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=303&wert=208">

        Raumfahrt (208)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=304&wert=112">
        Schiffe (112)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=305&wert=190">

        Sonstige Verkehr-Transport (190)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=352&wert=454">
        Messen / DDR (454)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>

                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=306&wert=60">
        Arbeitswelt-Branchen (60)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=307&wert=562">
        Architektur (562)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>

                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=308&wert=118">
        Brauchtum & Trachten (118)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=310&wert=240">
        Geschichte (240)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>

                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=311&wert=772">
        Kunst & Kultur (772)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=312&wert=268">
        Natur & Umwelt (268)</a>

        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=313&wert=322">
        Organisationen (322)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=314&wert=636">
        Philatelie Post (636)</a>

        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=315&wert=1576">
        Freimarken (1576)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=316&wert=274">
        Cept Europa & Mitläufer (274)</a>

        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=317&wert=1162">
        Berühmte Deutsche (1162)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=318&wert=2056">
        Pflanzen (2056)</a>

        
                   <ul> 
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=319&wert=34">
        Bäume (34)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=320&wert=488">
        Blumen / Pflanzen (488)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>

                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=347&wert=2">
        Gemüse (2)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=353&wert=32">
        Pilze (32)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>

                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=321&wert=212">
        Weihnachten (212)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=322&wert=480">
        Märchen / Sagen (480)</a>

        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=323&wert=750">
        Jugendmarken (750)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=324&wert=732">
        Wohlfahrtsmarken (732)</a>

        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=328&wert=312">
        Wissenschaft & Technik (312)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=337&wert=14">
        Heimatgeschichte (14)</a>

        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=344&wert=298">
        Sehenswürdigkeiten (298)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=345&wert=80">
        Wappen (80)</a>

        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=346&wert=4">
        Industrie und Technik (4)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   <li>
        <a>Varia (5016)</a>

                   <ul> 
                   <li>  <a href="/index.php?id=330&wert=2508">
        Zuschlagsmarken (2508)</a>
        
                   <ul> 
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li>
                   </ul></TD></TR></TABLE></A></li></ul></div>
```


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (18. Mai 2008)

du meinst den buk oder wie das heißt.

Ich habe aber das menu in einer if Bedingung
für den IE und den Rest

das sieht dann so aus.


```
navigation(0);

function navigation($katid, $ebene=1)
{
        $res1 = mysql_query("
                SELECT
                        kat_id,
                        kat_bez,
                        eb
                FROM
                        bm_kategorien
                WHERE
                        bm_kategorien.kat_id1 = ".$katid."
        ");

        while ($erg1 = mysql_fetch_assoc($res1))
        {
                if (zaehlen($erg1["kat_id"]) ==0)
                        continue;
              echo"
                   <li>";

if(!stristr($_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'], 'MSIE')){

if ($ebene ==1 OR $erg1["kat_id"] ==170){
echo "
        <a>".$erg1["kat_bez"]." (".zaehlen($erg1["kat_id"]).")</a>";
        }
else{
echo "  <a href=\"$_SERVER[PHP_SELF]?id=".$erg1["kat_id"]."&wert=".zaehlen($erg1["kat_id"])."\">
        ".$erg1["kat_bez"]." (".zaehlen($erg1["kat_id"]).")</a>
        ";
}
                 echo"
                   <ul> ";
                navigation($erg1["kat_id"],$ebene +1);
                 echo "
                   </ul>";
}

if(stristr($_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'], 'MSIE')){

if ($ebene ==1 OR $erg1["kat_id"] ==170){

echo "
        <A href=\"#\">
        ".$erg1["kat_bez"]." (".zaehlen($erg1["kat_id"]).")
        ";

        }
else{

        echo "
        <A href=\"$_SERVER[PHP_SELF]?id=".$erg1["kat_id"]."&wert=".zaehlen($erg1["kat_id"])."\">
        ".$erg1["kat_bez"]." (".zaehlen($erg1["kat_id"]).")
        ";
        $_GET['kat_id'] = $erg1["kat_id"];
}
                 echo"  <TABLE><TR><TD><ul>";
                     navigation($erg1["kat_id"],$ebene +1);
                 echo "</ul>";
}
        echo "</TD></TR></TABLE></A>";
   echo"</li>";
               }
        mysql_free_result($res1);
}
```


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (19. Mai 2008)

moin,

habe gestern noch ein neues Menu erstellt.

http://www.stamps24.eu/menu-test.php

und auch in die index eingefügt: Nur wenn ich einen Artikel in den Warenkorb legen wollte 
wurde im IE nur noch das Menü links angezeigt und der Rest nicht mehr.

Also dürfte es nicht an dem Menü liegen da das Ganze auch schon funktionierte.

gg


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Da kann ich jetzt nicht viel zu sagen, da beim Klick auf einen beliebigen Untermenüpunkt überhaupt nichts geschieht, aber nicht nur im IE, sondern auch in den übrigen Browsern nicht. :suspekt:


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (19. Mai 2008)

schönen Abend Maik,

habe jetzt alle Fehler entfernt bis auf eine Warnung.

http://www.stamps24.eu/index.php

Habe auch das Menü bis auf Suchen heraus genommen.
Um etwas anzusehen gebe im Suchen <<Berlin +45>> ein du sieht dann eine Seite.
und wenn du auf tauschen klickst verschwindet immer noch nur das Menü links ist noch da.
Gruß
gg


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Entweder bin ich jetzt zu blöd, (d)eine Suchfunktion zu nutzen, oder deine Suchfunktion taugt nichts, denn auch dieser Vorgang funktioniert in keinem Browser, sprich: nichts wird gefunden oder angezeigt.


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (19. Mai 2008)

Wenn du die Datei               http://www.stamps24.eu/index.php
öffnest müsstest du 4  Felder links sehen iauf eines steht Suchen.
Ich habe es eben im IE 6 noch einmal geöffnet bei mir geht es.
gg


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde was, und wenn ich auf "Tauschen" Klicke, bleibt alles wie es ist(die Marke wird da im Hintergrund wohl ins Album gesteckt)....IE6


Fehlermeldungen hab ich keine entdeckt.


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Also ich bekomme da rechts im Banner nur folgende Meldung:



> Sie haben einen Fehler in der Suchen Eingabe getätigt.



Ich hab es in der Eingabemaske mit "Berlin +45" und "+45" mit markierter "Berlin"-Option versucht.

Getestet im FF2 und IE6.


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo Sven Mintel,
1. bleiben die Angebote sichtbar wenn du auf tauschen klickst.
2. der Artikel wird im Hintergrund in den Warenkorb gelegt und müsstest aber ein Button sehen für den Warenkorb.
gg


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (19. Mai 2008)

an Maik,

sorry 
Berlin 45  
Das + galt nicht zur Nr
gg


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Mai 2008)

1. Jo, die bleiben sichtbar
2. Der Button ist da, wenn du "zum Tauschalbum" meinst

im "Warenkorb" ist  auch das drinne, was ich angeklickt habe.
Das Einzige, was nicht ganz so gut hinhaut ist das Eingabefeld für die Michel-Nummer, da verschwindet immer der Fokus und man muss Glück haben um mal eine Zahl hineinzubekommen


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Okay, nun funktioniert die Suchfunktion auch bei mir, und nicht nur die, sondern auch der "Warenkorb"-Vorgang 




Wie du siehst, zeigt der IE hier keine leere Seite an.


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (19. Mai 2008)

und warum geht bei mir alles weg ich habe an den Browsern nichts gemacht.
gg


----------



## Maik (19. Mai 2008)

Hast du schon mal den Browsercache geleert, und anschliessend die Seite erneut aufgerufen?


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (20. Mai 2008)

moin,

habe den Browsercache gelöscht. Im IE verschwinden immer noch die Daten beim Blättern und wenn auf das Button geklickt wird.
Gruß
gg


----------



## gruebel-gruebel (23. Mai 2008)

Habe mir jetzt den IE7 geladen und da funktioniert es.
Im IE6 geht jetzt noch nicht einmal das Menü links auf.
Wäre froh um Hilfe das es endlich funktioniert
Gruß
gg


----------

